# Need help to find videos for training!!



## bmk67 (Aug 21, 2007)

I am the Sgt. of an auxiliary police department training division, and I am looking for videos. All throughout the academy and after I have been show a ton of video clips from dash-cams that are extremely powerful training tools, such as the Kyle Dinkheller (R.I.P.) video, and many other videos of officers being attacked. I feel these videos afford officers the opportunity to learn from the mistakes of others to keep us all safe. If anyone has any videos or knows the location where I could obtain any videos to use in my training classes I would really appreciate it. Please send me ANYTHING you have or may know. Thanks


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Do a search on you tube there are hundreds of them.


----------



## bmk67 (Aug 21, 2007)

The problem I have had with youtube is getting the full video, and then getting that video in a power point without being online. It doesn't really help that I am a moron when it comes to power point.


----------

